

How would you design a crowd to crowd chat (e.g., mac crowd debating pc crowd)? - amichail

Has this been done already?  Do you get more "intelligent" debate in this way?
======
JacobAldridge
I guess this would need to be more structured than person-to-person chat (eg,
the top voted response at 1400 today will be submitted as our response, or
possible responses must be submitted by 1345 so that all have a fair chance of
being read and voted upon). Times could be more regular depending on the
desired speed of chat.

I'm not clear on why people would participate in this sort of thing, but I
think that's probably because of the Reddit - Digg example.

I imagine a crowd-to-crowd chat between, say, the Skeptics Society and the
Answers in Genesis community, or supporters of various Health Care proposals
might be interesting to follow.

~~~
amichail
The Reddit - Digg example is poor. I changed it.

------
amichail
One obvious thing to do is to have each crowd vote on its reply candidates to
the other crowd. Has this been done?

~~~
alanthonyc
This would be great for political discussions and for deciding on public
policy choices.

